# LAL @ PHI



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We got some vintage Kobe going on at the beginning of this game. Sick crossovers and draining threes  yay Kobe


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Randle playing real strong to start...

I love Kobe way more than he has frustrated me over his career....god this is sad knowing each game is one more closer to the end


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ok that was fun. Now sit Kobe until the second half so that we can win.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wow....It always surprises me when Metta make a smooth move like the behind the back dribble leading to two FT's...He just doesnt look like he can do that kind of stuff...and somehow he can


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kobe with 13 at the end of the 1st

....Im thinking he REALLY wants to score big in his last game in Philly. He's shooting even more than usual which is saying something....40 or bust in his mind

For the first time in my life for one game Im gonna be a Kobe fan and not a Lakers fan.

Go for it Kobe. Get your 40 win or lose. Fuck it


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Please don't give Philly their first win.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Just tuned in. Sixers with a 8-0 run to start the second half. Tied game.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers have missed 16 threes so far. Kobe has missed NiNE.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Fight fight fight! Punch someone Roy!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Lakers have missed 16 threes so far. Kobe has missed NiNE.


He shot five in the first two minutes (making 3) and then shot a 35 footer 4 seconds into the shot clock in the second quarter.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Randle crossed that guy over then threw a bow in his grill


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> He shot five in the first two minutes (making 3) and then shot a 35 footer 4 seconds into the shot clock in the second quarter.


Kobe is a bad 3point shooter. He should cut it out. His last 3 misses were bad. 
If he is wide open, then by all means.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Clarkson can take the ball to the rim any time against this Sixers "defense". 16 points.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lou Williams is a knucklehead. Where's Swaggy?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bad 3rd quarter. Down by 5.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers outscored by 13 in the third quarter. Last two Sixers baskets were two dunks in our faces.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

OMG ... down by 12 with 8 minutes left. Our defense is visiting the Liberty Bell.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

these guys smell blood. the Lakers better do something.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Sixers punking the Lakers. 

Lakers down by 14 and game almost out of hand.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jesus fucking Christ in the ass. Enough of this shit.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Only down by 8 with plenty of time left. DEFENSE!!!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Jesus ... wide open shots missed. DLo has to hit that open 10-12 footer. Time a real factor now.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Costly misses by Russell and Kobe. Time is running out.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Game over now. A new low for the Lakers.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

WE SHALL NOT BE OUT-SUCKED!!!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Now is the perfect time to fire BS.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

BS is a jerk. He should have taken Kobe out for an ovation. Game was already over.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

That's... wow. You guys suck.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#SuckForSimmons 


S/o to the Sixers for the tribute video for KB. Classy move.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ceejaynj said:


> Now is the perfect time to fire BS.


No its not and no he wont be nor anytime in the near future.

He is not the weakest link...not even close


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

This shit is just... embarrassing... The Lakers just lost against the worst team in the league who had to still win a game... and were having a streak of 28 consecutive losses (coming from last season).

Is this the worst Lakers team of all time? Can't be... Can it?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> #SuckForSimmons
> 
> 
> S/o to the Sixers for the tribute video for KB. Classy move.


Don't worry about sucking. I have a feeling the lakers will for a while. I'd say we're the new sixers but they're apparently better. 

What free agent will sign up for this shit? I have faith in Mitch but the buss family lost the luster.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> This shit is just... embarrassing... The Lakers just lost against the worst team in the league who had to still win a game... and were having a streak of 28 consecutive losses (coming from last season).
> 
> Is this the worst Lakers team of all time? Can't be... Can it?


The previous two laker teams of all time were the previous two seasons. You realize that right? So essentially you're asking if they're worse than last year.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> The previous two laker teams of all time were the previous two seasons. You realize that right? *So essentially you're asking if they're worse than last year*.


The Lakers TANKED last season. it's unfathomable (sp?) this year's team is even worse!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> No its not and no he wont be nor anytime in the near future.
> 
> He is not the weakest link...not even close


He probably won't be fired. Sure, we have another rag-tag roster, but the talent is better than last year's team. We should not be the worst team in the NBA. Our team is showing no heart whatsoever. IMO, it starts from the top down. Besides his horrible coaching decisions, there is a disconnect somewhere between BS and the players IMO. Who knows, maybe the players are believing the media.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> He probably won't be fired. Sure, we have another rag-tag roster, but the talent is better than last year's team. We should not be the worst team in the NBA. Our team is showing no heart whatsoever. IMO, it starts from the top down. Besides his horrible coaching decisions, there is a disconnect somewhere between BS and the players IMO. Who knows, maybe the players are believing the media.


You guys regularily rely on Nick Young to be your best offensive weapon. Any team doing that is clearly a horrible, horrible team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

December 15 rolls around and we'll start shipping some of these vets out. Bass needs to go. Playing him at center is asinine and we have enough vets and young power forwards to develop.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> December 15 rolls around and we'll start shipping some of these vets out. Bass needs to go. Playing him at center is asinine and we have enough vets and young power forwards to develop.


Tarik Black should be backing up Hibbert ... not Bass. Although Bass has not contributed much so far, it is unfair to judge him because he has played out of position all season. However, it will not be a big loss if he goes.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Maybe they're just tanking again. Or the Buss family really doesnt have an idea what they're doing.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

somebody should post that picture with Byron inside of the tank...damn funny


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> He probably won't be fired. Sure, we have another rag-tag roster, but the talent is better than last year's team. We should not be the worst team in the NBA. Our team is showing no heart whatsoever. IMO, it starts from the top down. Besides his horrible coaching decisions, there is a disconnect somewhere between BS and the players IMO. Who knows, maybe the players are believing the media.


Byron is clearly holding this team back. If we had Phil we might do as good as being the 8th worst team in the league!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> The Lakers TANKED last season. it's unfathomable (sp?) this year's team is even worse!


So it looks like you answered your own question no?


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Did we seriously get outscored by 20 in the 2nd half by the sixers?

Did Kobe really shoot 17 threes?? (1-13 after the first 2 minutes) 

Can not believe how bad we suck. We're getting too used to losing.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Uncle Drew said:


> Did we seriously get outscored by 20 in the 2nd half by the sixers?
> 
> Did Kobe really shoot 17 threes?? (1-13 after the first 2 minutes)
> 
> Can not believe how bad we suck. We're getting too used to losing.


But wait, we suck just one more year and then it'll be fixed!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


>


That shot was fucking bullshit. Win or lose, it really pissed me off.

I can defend Kobe starting or even shooting 20 times a game, but that was disrespectful and made a mockery of the game. I honestly was almost ashamed to be watching the game considering I just got back from vacation and had a ton of things to do I put off for the game.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> Go for it Kobe. Get your 40 win or lose. Fuck it


he'd have had to take another 26 shots


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was both a very fun and very frustrating game. I get that Kobe's on his retirement tour and he wants to go out shooting like crazy, and I'm fine with that, but do it while taking good shots. 17 threes is ridiculous. Still need to play a team game to help the young guys develop. That said, I think Kobe did that because it was Philly. I don't think he'll repeat this sort of game. 

Very frustrating losing to the Sixers after they've lost so many. Didn't we let the Cavs end their losing streak a few years ago as well? Embarrassing.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jimmy: "well Kobes we really tried with the CP3 and Dwight and Nash moves but that's our future mortgaged for the next 5+ years and now we're screwed - plan b is we give you all the money and you help us tank into better draft picks"
Kobe: "Ok, I guess so..."


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> Tarik Black should be backing up Hibbert ... not Bass. Although Bass has not contributed much so far, it is unfair to judge him because he has played out of position all season. However, it will not be a big loss if he goes.


I really like Bass, but not at the expense of Nance and Black's development. Bass is pretty much caught in the same BS that Kelly was caught in last year in terms of playing out of position. We've just got way too many 4s. Randle, Nance, Kelly, Black and Bass are all 4s. Hell, even MWP is more of a 4 man now. I think Bass would yield the most return on the trade market.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think this was an all time low for me as a Laker fan. I'm embarrassed.

There is so much wrong with this team it is pointless to even discuss.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> I think this was an all time low for me as a Laker fan. I'm embarrassed.
> 
> There is so much wrong with this team it is pointless to even discuss.


Fire Byron. Hire mike brown. We'll be fine then.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Isn't Mike Brown still on the payroll, or did his contract finally end?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I think he's off payroll. He's still milking Cleveland though, I think.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cleveland fires Mike Brown, hires Byron Scott
Lakers fire Mike Brown, Cleveland fires Byron Scott
Cleveland hires Mike Brown again, Lakers hire Byron Scott
Cleveland fires Mike Brown again...

It's only natural. Complete the cycle.


----------

